# Blueberry dragon book



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I am trying to set up a carving for a book about a Chainsaw carving I am entering in a local contest. I want to carve the book, paint it and attach it to the bottom of this carving.. 

Struggling with getting the lettering to be of a consistent size and still 
follow the line of the book. 

I can get this to carve but have to set each line of text separately and adjusting text size and spacing is required in order to keep the individual letters from spinning.. 

Should i be using a different font , or laying this out differently?? Help please....

I used the top line of the book model out line to set a series of lines on both pages, and than used the "wrap text along a curve" button to get that part working.. ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the dragon alone is a shoe in winner...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

Probably not the answer but what happens if you do the book and text in the same project file, and then use the "project toolpath onto 3D model" box? Don't know how big it is, but could the text be a bit too small? 

Like I should try to give you advice.

Where'd you get my ex-wife's picture for that model?

Might be a Bill Griggs question.

HJ

Ruined too many boards this week - - but the fireplace is putting out a lot of heat


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

You might have it easier putting all the text in a rectangle, then using the distort tool to warp it so it looks like it rolls with the page surfaces. Just a thought. Hope it helps.

4D


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> You might have it easier putting all the text in a rectangle, then using the distort tool to warp it so it looks like it rolls with the page surfaces. Just a thought. Hope it helps.
> 
> 4D


Ok, I like that.. I will try that tonight and see how that works.

HJ. i did use the "project tool path tool, so the letters track the wave of the book.. and I you passed me months ago..

you left that picture of your X in the bathroom in Vegas...


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Scott,

I assume that you are using Vectric software. I have done this same thing in the past. 
If I remember correctly, you do create your text in a box based on page size and shape. The key is to create a boundary box and distort it to the curves of the page. Then just check the project toolpath onto 3d model when creating your vcarve tool path.

Worked for me.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

you left that picture of your X in the bathroom in Vegas...[/QUOTE]

That's means if you win something, I get part of it - - If not, I don't know you. lol

Dave, 

Is that a sign or a freestanding carving?? Looks good!!

HJ


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

ON type faces. Dragon theme calls for some unusual, very antique and slightly rough font. I would increase the size and height of the font. I found these two fonts in a computer with only the OS system fonts installed. But you can always find fonts online. These will be more in line with the dragon theme and will fill out the pages better. I did graphic design as part of my work for years.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Scott,
> 
> I assume that you are using Vectric software. I have done this same thing in the past.
> If I remember correctly, you do create your text in a box based on page size and shape. The key is to create a boundary box and distort it to the curves of the page. Then just check the project toolpath onto 3d model when creating your vcarve tool path.
> ...


Dave that is gorgeous. thanks for sharing. I will try out your plan tonight..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> ON type faces. Dragon theme calls for some unusual, very antique and slightly rough font. I would increase the size and height of the font. I found these two fonts in a computer with only the OS system fonts installed. But you can always find fonts online. These will be more in line with the dragon theme and will fill out the pages better. I did graphic design as part of my work for years.



Thanks Tom. More home work for me and great call on the fonts..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> ON type faces. Dragon theme calls for some unusual, very antique and slightly rough font. I would increase the size and height of the font. I found these two fonts in a computer with only the OS system fonts installed. But you can always find fonts online. These will be more in line with the dragon theme and will fill out the pages better. I did graphic design as part of my work for years.


Ok, that worked much better.. thanks.. now i need to figure out the text.. I will post when I get it all assembled.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

HJ

The plaque was designed to sit on a stand. My daughter wanted this to give to the priest that married her.

Scott

Did you figure this out? I think I may have left out the part where you distort the text to the shape of the outline of the page. There is a video on how to do this.
Tut - Aspire - 3D Techniques
If you are an Aspire user you can watch it. I found it somewhere else on the web so I could watch it (non Aspire user), but I can't locate it now.

Dave


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Found it!

F09 - Book - Distorting text and project toolpaths onto the model


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> HJ
> 
> The plaque was designed to sit on a stand. My daughter wanted this to give to the priest that married her.
> 
> ...


Yep I got it. I had used it a couple years ago... but forgot about it.. Aspire is great.. my mind.. not so much. Thanks for the reminders..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad you figured it all out. Very nice project.


----------

